# Akeda Works Like Magic



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good review Willie. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

I contacted the 'maunfacturer/owner/whoever is running the website' to try and get a hint of when it might go back into production. No real info. They are still maintaining a reservation list (that I've been on for years). I needed a jig, so I moved my name to the 24" jig and picked up something else.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the well written review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the info, have been looking around for one. I just got the Incra I-box in the mail yesterday and look fwd to playing with that.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I have one and agree with all of your points. I even bought an extra set of bits several years ago when it looked like they might go under. Now I do mostly hand dovetails but I won't be parting with this jig. When it comes time to do a set of kitchen cabinets again, I'll be ready.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My understanding is that Akeda had to stop selling this jig in the US market because the designer/inventor was an industrial designer who did contract design work for the Leigh jig, and was sued for contract violation when he later designed and promoted the Akeda… Then the plant that made the Akeda had a fire and couldn't produce product.

The jig is still available in the EU through Trend (no reference to the Akeda name), but this is a metric model. When I inquired, Trend couldn't sell them in the US, but they do sell them in Canada and the Canadian distributor for Trend will ship to a US address.

As you can see, I really wanted an Akeda jig a couple years back, and did quite a bit of research.

It's a great looking jig and the few people that have them seem to rave about how great they are, but in the end, the price through Trend is very high and was too rich for my blood.


----------



## Buckeyes85 (Oct 11, 2013)

Excellent review. I have one that I bought several years ago and agree with all your points. i especially like that you can variably space the pins and the angles are such that, while these will never be mistaken for hand-cut, don't look like they came off an assembly line either. Most recently I've been working on cutting DTs by hand but like Shipwright, I'm planning to hold on to the Akeda in the event i have a bunch of them I need to cut.


----------



## Stock (Feb 5, 2020)

I have an older Akeda 16DC that has just sat in my garage since I closed my business in 2008. Have the original receipt from Woodcraft. One of my shop guys did play with it but we never really used it. I want to get it sold to someone who appreciates a good tool. Price is $400 plus shipping. I have the jig and the complete accessories kit. Only missing one 7 degree pin. Leave a text because I don't answer out of area calls do to all the spam calls i get. I have photos if you want to send them via email.


----------



## Woodyvolt (Dec 16, 2017)

I recently obtained an Akeda DC 16 dovetail jig, slightly used. It came with the 7 degree dovetail bit and the straight bit. The through dovetails come out perfect every time but when trying to do the halfblind dovetail, it always produces a loose fit. I am using 3/4" wood. I lengthen the dovetail bit until it was ready to cut completely through the wood piece and still produced a loose fit.

Has anyone had this situation and found a solution? I would like to be able to cut halfblind DT's but will stay with through DT's until I get the procedure mastered. I guess that I need to buy the 9 degree bit but will wait to see if anyone has an answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have two of these jigs and use them regularly. You can use the 7 degree bit for 3/4" half blind dovetails just fine. Are your bits Akeda brand (blue)? What color is your straight bit… Blue, white or yellow?

Also is it a genuine Akeda guide bushing or an aftermarket one? There are also undersized and oversized guide bushings that came with some kits. What numbers are stamped on the guide bushings?


----------



## Woodyvolt (Dec 16, 2017)

Summary of information requested:

The Guide Bushing has no markings, no Guide Bushing came with the kit. I believe it is Rigid brand- 7/16".
The Straight Bit measures 2-7/8", 5/16", and is blue in color-came with kit.
The DT Bit measures 2-3/4", 3/4' (cutting edge), 1/2" and is blue in color-came with kit.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The fact that the straight bit is blue tells me it's either the correct straight bit or a similar box joint bit. The standard straight bit is .317 diameter while the box joint bit is .348 diameter.

The problem is likely the guide bushing. It needs to measure .438" O.D. 
Akeda guide bushings are very accurate, but other brands can vary in actual size. Whiteside makes a good 7/16" machined guide bushing that is very accurate.

The Akeda kit was supposed to come with oversized and undersized bits, but honestly I've never had to use them. So I think you'll be fine if you get a quality guide bushing.

Best of luck!


----------



## Woodyvolt (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for you help. It's amazing how a slight variation in guide bushing diameter, can affect the resulting DT. I'll probable stay with through DT's for awhile until I can purchase the correct sized GB.


----------

